# What is the maximum length of CAT5/CAT6 before a POE injector is required?



## nickgilman (Dec 23, 2010)

I know lines are not supposed to exceed 328FT/100M.

But in regards to network cabling, what is the denomination of length where a injector is required? 

Additionally, its pretty much harmless to still use an injector anyways on a line that is shorter than the typical line lengths that would need it (basically, really doesn't need one), correct? 

I heard rumor that after 100FT, an injector is required, while I've also heard others say it is after 200FT. Just wanted to know the actual legit real answer, so as to not purchase uneeded materials for client based work.

Thanks alot!

:wave:


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi there,

Cat5e is meant to be able to extend to 100M. You wouldnt need a PoE injector unless you was transmitting power to an ethernet device like a VoIP phone. If its just a normal network connection for a PC then you can use a switch or repeater.


Dave


----------

